# Anyone seen Narrow Leaf Java Fern for sale



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

I'm looking for Narrow Leaf Java Fern (http://www.tropica.com/productcard_1.asp?id=008A). I already checked Menagerie and they don't have it (they got the normal kind only according to the list they gave me). I'm gonna be checking Big Als Mississauga tomorrow, however, if anyone has seen it, especially somewhere in the west end of town I'd appreciate it if you could let me know. Would save me lots of calling around and/or visiting several stores.

Thanks,
Harry


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Pickering Pj's should have it.. i thought for sure we still had some in the plant tanks..  I bought some myself.

-just- got in a huge plant order.. So you might wanna drop by if you are in the area..


----------



## Harry Muscle (Mar 21, 2007)

Thanks for the info. I'm in Mississauga though so unless I get really desperate  it's a long drive to go for a plant.

Thanks for the info though,
Harry


----------

